# Here some new pics!



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Jen, the new owner of Gracie and "Willow", aka Scar, sent me some Mother's Day pics of the tiels to me. They look very comfy in their new home, and seem to be enjoying themselves. I am so happy they went to such a great new home!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Aww looks like they've adjusted very nicely 

That was nice of her to send you pics


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

awww.. how cute!!...

if what they say about the position of the feet is true... tehy both seem to have the same separation... and knowing Gracie is female... could that mean Willow is female too... hmmm...


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

huskymom said:


> awww.. how cute!!...
> 
> if what they say about the position of the feet is true... tehy both seem to have the same separation... and knowing Gracie is female... could that mean Willow is female too... hmmm...


I have never heard this. What do the position of the feet mean? :blush: But i do notice in the first pic, that their feet are the same width apart, after you mentioned it.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

it´s been said that females stand with their feet further apart than males... for the egg laying... not that it´s 100% accurate but I´ve read a few here say it´s true....


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are looking great!

As for the legs, I don't think that's completely true. (could be for others though ) Ella stands with her legs together all the time and I know she's a female because of her father.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

they're beautiful  how old are they now??


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are looking good


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Super cute.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow can u say spoilt birdies!!! thats so sweet of their new owner!!!! i too wouldn't put much into the leg spacing thing....its a constantly debated theory but its not a recommended way to sex tiels...dna, genetics or behaviour are the ways to go!!


----------



## pearly2 (May 12, 2009)

They are lovely :yes:


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Rocky's Rose said:


> they're beautiful  how old are they now??


Willow (aka Scar) hatched Feb 18, and Gracie hatched Feb 21st, so they are both almost 3 months old


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Heh Willow was hatched on my birthday  They grow up so quickly...mine are just turning 6 weeks old on Tuesday


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Rocky's Rose said:


> Heh Willow was hatched on my birthday  They grow up so quickly...mine are just turning 6 weeks old on Tuesday


Yay! Chico's new owner has the same birthday as him too! I think that is very neat! They do grown so quickly. It does not take long for them to go from egg to pin feathers to fully grown!

Are you keeping yours?


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awwww another Chico!!! who was Chico originally?


----------

